

Are you using too many technologies in your projects? - wtfdeveloper
http://www.makinggoodsoftware.com/2010/03/31/are-you-using-too-many-technologies-in-your-projects-the-7-anti-patterns-for-technologies-frameworks-and-other-technicalities-in-software-development/

======
locopati
Disagree a bit with "Anti-pattern 3: Overusing a technology". If you decide to
use a technology, embrace it (even as you recognize the lock-in potentials).
You often stand to gain more by making the most of what you're already more-
or-less committed to (but usually haven't yet acknowledged just how committed
you really are). The point is to use that dependency wisely. If it's a solid
library you'll be saving yourself a lot of time in the long run.

Of course, if you've chosen poorly, there's no helping that.

------
j_baker
This is a great list, but I especially like #1. Any time I see a job ad that
wants "1-3 years experience with _x_ " I groan.

